# Here's a story about so poor lineman in India



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

I bet if you zoom in thought you will see this


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They wouldn't have that problem if they didn't get so many American jobs.. 

I guess Tech Support for the entire United States will be a recorded message.. :laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

They should hire some Americans to fix their problem.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Dave L said:


> I bet if you zoom in thought you will see this


Whats the problem?

He is wearing a hard hat!

:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Thats a job for PipeNick! Go show em how Nick......


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Day 2 twice as many without power

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/india-blackouts-widen-as-620-million-left-without-power-1


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess all those call centers take up a little power


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

jontar said:


> Day 2 twice as many without power
> 
> http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/india-blackouts-widen-as-620-million-left-without-power-1


Since links tend to expire, here's the article: 



> India's energy crisis cascaded over half the country Tuesday when three of its regional grids collapsed, leaving 620 million people without government-supplied electricity in one of the world's biggest-ever blackouts.
> Hundreds of trains stalled across the country and traffic lights went out, causing widespread traffic jams in New Delhi. Electric crematoria stopped operating, some with bodies half burnt, power officials said. Emergency workers rushed generators to coal mines to rescue miners trapped underground.
> The massive failure — a day after a similar, but smaller power failure — has raised serious concerns about India's outdated infrastructure and the government's inability to meet its huge appetite for energy as the country aspires to become a regional economic superpower.
> Power Minister Sushil Kumar Shinde blamed the new crisis on states taking more than their allotted share of electricity.
> ...


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

Guess they should take less calls and make more generators.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

"One-third of India's households do not even have electricity to power a light bulb, according to last year's census"

and another one third rig thiers off the utility lines, see pic above. They certainly have the labor force to replace infrastructure. They have the incentive, they could be the next asian economy it's been reported.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Electric crematoria! What happened to the cremations on the shores of the Ganges river.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

A few years back we had outages on the east coat and California had they're issues. How reliable is our power grid? No, I'm not comparing the US to India.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

we have outage around here all summer in the lightning season, the plants ESD all the time unless they are newer installation and have a cogen using waste heat off the boilers/furnaces


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Lotta copper!


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

:laughing:


Celtic said:


> Whats the problem?
> 
> He is wearing a hard hat!
> 
> :laughing:


With some type of safety belt and he's on a fiberglass ladder. Looks perfectly safe to me.:no:


----------

